# accident :'(



## Miss_sarah89

Does anyone else in the young adult category have accidents? I went to a tribunal for ESA last week and the doctor there told me I shouldn't be having Accidents because I am young and should have good muscles. I felt like he didn't believe me.


----------



## cw_2009

what is esa..I have come close a few times.. well maybe more than few, sometimes i think what i need to go and not near a toilet.. maybe a bag lol


----------



## 604

Miss_sarah89 said:


> Does anyone else in the young adult category have accidents? I went to a tribunal for ESA last week and the doctor there told me I shouldn't be having Accidents because I am young and should have good muscles. I felt like he didn't believe me.


Hey sarah, Thats really unfortunate that your having that problem. To be honest i've never had an accident, but have come close a few times. Im not sure if its common amungst people with ibs, but i've never realliy heard of it happening.


----------



## Miss_sarah89

ESa is Employment support allowance.It really sucks


----------



## cw_2009

Yea... will the doctor do ne think about it..what was the situation when you had a accident??


Miss_sarah89 said:


> ESa is Employment support allowance.It really sucks


----------



## em_t

I didn't but my mum did when she had colitis. Its nothing to do with how young you are or your muscles its just sometimes the urge is so sudden that you need to go there and then - sometimes there's no controlling it.


----------



## Miss_sarah89

it happens when I rush to the toilet and find someone in there and cant go.WHen i got to go i got to go


----------



## cw_2009

Im like that sometimes.. tighten your checks time lol


Miss_sarah89 said:


> it happens when I rush to the toilet and find someone in there and cant go.WHen i got to go i got to go


----------



## bardamu

I had an accident in high school. On my way back to home. I was 15 yo. You're not alone


----------



## rlbb91

Miss_sarah89 said:


> Does anyone else in the young adult category have accidents? I went to a tribunal for ESA last week and the doctor there told me I shouldn't be having Accidents because I am young and should have good muscles. I felt like he didn't believe me.


This has happened to me! Once I was in lecture, and had some awful cramping. This was before my IBS had fully developed, and I was only just experiencing problems. About a minute into the cramps, I realized that I HAD to GO... But I barely made it out of the lecture hall. Had to run into the boys bathroom because the girl's bathroom was on the other side of the building. It was, easily, one of the worst experiences of my life. Thankfully I wore tights under my pants to keep me warm on campus, so I just threw those out!Also, at work yesterday, I had a near-accident







My IBS has seemed a lot better lately, so I wasn't too concerned, had spaghetti for dinner, then suddenly it just hit me - and I was the only person working at the counter in my store! I just called my boss and ran to the back, had my brother (who washes dishes and stocks shelves) watch the counter for me and answer the phone when my boss called back. I kept hearing the door bell ringing and ringing, but I physically could not go help them as I couldn't get off the toilet! It was an awful couple of minutes. When I made it out there again thankfully my boss had shown up (he lives beside the store) and he allowed me to go home. Now I have to go in today and explain what happened...


----------



## CatherineKK

It was an accident that started my IBS off in the first place...







now it bugs me even more because i get so worried that "i have to go" and i think that makes it worse


----------



## katelizabeth

This has happened to me a few times







I have only had IBS for a few months and it wasn't too bad until recently, but then I had an accident - like you, it was when I had to queue for the loo and suddenly my muscles seemed to go into spasm and I just couldn't help going. It really freaked me out. Then a few days later it happened again in the street, luckily only a bit of watery diarrhoea that my knickers and tights soaked up so no-one noticed, but it was the worst experience of my life. And now I have really bad gas, and sometimes just can't help letting it out. I am *terrified* that this will be a long-term issue, but hoping that it's just because I have internal haemorrhoids which I have read can affect the ability to control your bowel.Does anyone else know what can cause accidents, and what you can do to ensure they don't happen?


----------



## jempylynn

You are not alone. I have had problems for about 2 years now, but have only known it is IBS for about a week. In the past 2 years I've had 2 accidents. Both were in my car because I had to go RIGHT that moment, NOT at the next gas station.







It is so ebarassing because you just can't, no matter how hard you try, control it. Now when I'm having a flare-up I fear leaving my house cause I'm afraid it could happen again. I am learning that this is going to be a complete life style change.


----------



## katelizabeth

When people have had accidents, was it (sorry for being gross) particularly loose stool? I am wondering if you could avoid accidents by making sure you never had any kind of diarrhoea...


----------



## fuhugwagads

I have never been conscious that I had an accident.. and still have never seen any evidence that I have had one, only other's reactions. They seem sure that I have a stain on the butt of my pants though. For a long time I thought it was anal mucous until I had the resources to see info on ibs and discovered fbo. That's my diagnosis as of right now. I went to a gastro who stuck his fingers in my ass, I went to an Internal Medicine Specialist who stuck fingers in my ass, I went to holistic practitioner who didn't stick her fingers in my ass.. It was a nice break, beginning to think all the doctors are pervs. lolThey ruled out Hemorrhoids, They ruled out anal fissures, They ruled out bad tension, and anything else that might have a solution. The internal medicine specialist didn't have an answer and referred me to a colorectal surgeon.. did not pursue.. The gastro diagnosed me with ibs and gave me 2 packs of Metamucil and sent me on my way. The holistic medicine lady told me I had candida on my pancreas and parasites. I went to the holistic lady before the gastro and the gastro did a stool test and didn't find anything wrong as opposed to the holistic ladies frequency testing. Which is a little sketchy.


----------



## sosickofbeingsick

Yes, unfortunately. I suffer with panic attacks so my doctor gave me xanax. The first time I took it I accidentally overdosed and I had a stomach bug (which I didn't know). Woke up and couldn't control it, bathroom was upstairs and I was downstairs. Need I say more.... Worst experience of my life. I'm still terrified it will happen again.


----------



## jempylynn

Are your panic attacks related to IBS? Or is that just something different?


----------



## sosickofbeingsick

jempylynn said:


> Are your panic attacks related to IBS? Or is that just something different?


If your question was to me,Yes, kind of. My IBS started because of stress (I think) I've had panic attacks since I was five but whenever I have a panic attack my IBS gets a lot worse. Or vice versa, I'll get a panic attack if I'm having an IBS...attack lol.


----------



## Nikki

I've never actually had an accident, but i've come awfully, awfully close. I get this kind of bubbly feeling in my stomach (left sided) and then I HAVE TO GO. I get about 10 seconds notice anyway. Then thats it. I dread to think what would happen if i did have an accident. Awful.


----------



## whitescarf

I'm starting college soon and I'm really worried it might happen during a lecture. I've never had one but I've thought about it loads and I've come so close that I've had to run to the toilet and I'm terrified that my lecturer won't let me go to the toilet and I'll have an accident and everyone will smell it and I'll never have the courage to show my face ever again.


----------



## Amber91

I'm always worried about it, especially in lectures too. My IBS started due to a bad stomach virus during my summer exams in 2nd year...so was terrified of having an accident in the exam, but it never happened. Now I just make sure I always "go" before lectures, take Immodium and hope for the best! Seems like Immodium and Audmonal are my best friends at the moment, haha! Maybe think of wearing like a sanitary towel just incase, makes me feel a little less worried as if something happens, it won't seep through any of my clothes


----------



## Dani_01

Amber91 said:


> I'm always worried about it, especially in lectures too. My IBS started due to a bad stomach virus during my summer exams in 2nd year...so was terrified of having an accident in the exam, but it never happened. Now I just make sure I always "go" before lectures, take Immodium and hope for the best! Seems like Immodium and Audmonal are my best friends at the moment, haha! Maybe think of wearing like a sanitary towel just incase, makes me feel a little less worried as if something happens, it won't seep through any of my clothes


i no exactly how you feel with exams and lectures i have to sit on the edge of the row so i can just get up if i have to, and yes immodium is deffinatly my best friend except those time it does not work haha.


----------



## SamiSunshine

Dani_01 said:


> i no exactly how you feel with exams and lectures i have to sit on the edge of the row so i can just get up if i have to, and yes immodium is deffinatly my best friend except those time it does not work haha.


I take immodium almost every day. I had a bout of illness when I was 10. It was sickness and diarrhoea followed by a bug and since then (I'm now 21) my life has been atrocious! I've never gone on holiday with friends, University was a nightmare (I had to take 3 months off to calm my symptoms), and since graduating the whole job world is more intense and scary, I've worked since I was 16 but obviously since graduating I've wanted more hours to move out and pay rent etc but it's been a nightmare when I've got this illness every day. I tried the FODMAP diet for a while but it didn't seem to do much for my symptoms though I would recommend it to those with not so extreme symptoms as mine. My condition seems to be mixtures of constipation then diarrhoea and as with everyone it's worst in the morning, it's really getting me down at the minute as I have a new job and will have to travel an hour and a half each morning and each night so that I'm extremely worried I won't make it to a toilet in time. It's a horrible situation to be in considering we're so young and my Grandad has the same symptoms after having a third of his liver removed so how come I'm nearly as bad at age 21. I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Peppermint15

I know what you mean. I was an A student in high school and I HATED missing classes for IBS, and was even more concerned about missing a lecture where the professor might not be understanding.It turns out that things aren't as bad in college as we think and it was a lot of anxiety for nothing. Every college has a Disabilities Office of some kind, and I highly recommend going there when you get a chance. You send them your medical history and a letter from your doctor and they'll put you on disability, then work with you in person to figure out what accommodations you need. What they also did for me was they wrote a letter explaining that I was on disability and that I may need to: (1) have food or drink present in the lecture hall, (2) leave class abruptly, (3) miss class on occasion, (4) on rare occasion miss a test and require rescheduling; then sent this letter to my professors. None of this excuses you from work, it just lets you do it on your own time, and believe me, that helps a lot and you don't have to worry all the time about missing lectures!Don't worry about anyone giving you a hard time either; disabilities in colleges are protected under federal law and if someone doesn't grant you a legitimate accommodation they can get in a lot of trouble. But I don't really think that'll be a problem. People who work in these colleges, who dedicate their lives to educating talented youth, are some of the nicest people you ever meet. And they've had to work with students with all kinds of medical problems before. And they care about you


----------



## Miss_sarah89

Thank you all for your replies. Iv not been on here for a while. Still having accidents and near accidents.I take codine to bung me up but when im having a flare it dosent always work.Im also following a low fiber diet which helped but in the past month it has started getting worse again.I usually wear sanitary towel and have spare pants in my bag. Still makes a mess tho. and leaves me in a crying embarrased panicked anxious mess as well.


----------

